# Looking for idea



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm going to be moving my chain link kennel into a different area of my yard and making it bigger for my two labs. I was just trying to think of what i could use to put on the ground to put in the area they will be doing there duty.

I'll move it and watch where they go and then put something there. Also what could i line the rest of it with so they don't end up getting all muddy when it rains? If i dug up like 6 inches of dirt that area and put in sand would that work and not be a pain in the winter? Any suggestion are welcome.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Don't use sand. That will just make everything worse. Plus it won't be that great on there feet when it gets wet.

I personally built a deck for my dogs kennel. I used green treated 2x6 for a frame and then use 5/4x6 for the deck top and gapped them like 3/8-1/2 inch. Then I can just hose down the entire thing. It will leave a hell of a mess though when and if you ever want to move it.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

You probably won't like this idea, but concrete is the best and easiest to clean, and will last a long time. It toughens their pads, but is going to be the most expensive.

That being said you could look into Kennel deck : http://www.kenneldeck.com/

Or... maybe you could also look into those stall mats, like the ones they use in horse stalls. I've seen some that are sold as interlocking squares that you piece together to get the size you want. Some are solid and some waffle design to let water drain through. Probably more work than concrete when it comes to cleaning though.
Here's an example of one kind of mat: http://www.rubbermats.com/kennelkomfort.html

Just a thought.


----------



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

Put the layer of sand down level it and then put concrete patio blocks down. The sand will help with draining the urine, help level the patio blocks and the concrete is movable if later you decide to move it to another area. That's what I've had for 18 years and I love it.


----------



## mkteagle (Sep 24, 2006)

I actually looked into the kennel deck thing, but I have a dog run and its about $400, because I'd need like 13 sections, do you think thats cheaper than concrete? I have dirt as well and I don't like it because my dog's dig out of their run, damn labs. I thought about digging a trench and filling that with concrete, but if I ever wanted to move it, I'd have this ft wide conrete trench that runs 10X20. It'd be nice if their was a cheaper alternative, than decking and mats are expensive as well.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I also thought about the concrete patio blocks but didn't think about the sand under. Does the sand get saturated with urine and start to smell pretty bad? I'd love to just put concrete down, but i live in a trailer court and don't think they would let me do that (even tho they is my uncle).

I just got home a bit ago from out shooting for like three hours and my two bundles of joy had dug out under the gate and the small one had made her way out and was running around. Is there something i can do to help with that too? Right now around all the other edges of the kennel i have some railroad ties that keep them from digging there. I spose if i put blocks down i can just set the kennel on them and they won't be able to dig then.


----------



## tatonka (Sep 1, 2006)

Here's what I have. The runs for my dogs are 6' X 24'. For the "Floor", I dug down about 18" and then filled the run with field stones (fairly large....bowling ball size...some a little smaller, some a little bigger). Then I hauled in washed pea gravel and and put it on top of the stones. This gives me fairly good draining and the droppings are easy to pick up. I do have to replenish the gravel from time to time.

Concrete has it's good points and bad points. It's ok in warmer climates where you can hose it off and disinfect on a regular basis.....it's not so great in cold climates where hoses and water freeze up (you end up with an icey run that is treacherous to walk on). I have no proof of how concrete effects a dog's joints, tendons, etc. but I have to believe it's hard on them.... I know I wouldn't want to have to live my life walking/standing on concrete. If you have concrete, you MUST disinfect it frequently or you will end up with the possibility of dealing with some nasty health issues (like cockcidia). Concrete looks like a smooth, non-pourous surface but it's not......the surface harbors very small pores that trap filth.

Gravel is much better for a dog's feet and joints than cement... Dirt is the worst....you'll end up with mud. Sand sinks into dirt over the course of time....you can't just put sand on dirt (even if you dig down a few inches)....it just doesn't work.


----------



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

I've had concrete patio blocks for 18 years and have never had any health problems. Yes I get the urine smell every now and then but I have 3 dogs. You can buy dissenfectant at any pet supply store, petco, or dog supply catalog. I've used a bleach water solution once or twice in the summer but I bet the store bought dissenfectant is easier on the lawn. And I spray my kennel down with a hose a couple times a day. I have a 12 year old setter that still puts 200+ yards between me and him in the field and he's lived his whole life on concrete when I'm not home and on my couch when I am.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

My dad did the sand/patio block thing as well, it works very well.


----------



## dconkle (Oct 26, 2006)

Concrete is the way to go. Make sure that it is not level and falls away from the kennel. The runs should be long. I had three run for the last 2o+ years. It is the only way to go in the long run. My runs are 20*4. Cleans up great and ya don't have to worry about the dogs digging out. Keep thier claws short too.


----------



## tatonka (Sep 1, 2006)

For those of you who in the cold climates who prefer concrete, how do you keep your hoses from freezing up? Do you "walk them out" every time you use them (drain them by putting them over your shoulder and walking till they are drained)? Also, how do you clean up the droppings that freeze to the cement, and how do you deal with the ice on the cement?


----------

